# rust protection for spokes



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

What is a good rust protectant for ferrous spokes..
I know of a product called BoeShield


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Not sure what type of spokes you are referencing, but every spoke on every wheel I have is Stainless Steel.......which will, under heavy salt conditions, show small specks of rust. Haven't seen that on any of my spokes, but I'd just hit it with a Scotchbrite pad to buff it off if I did. That's what I do on the stainless fitting on my boat.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

cdhbrad said:


> Not sure what type of spokes you are referencing, but every spoke on every wheel I have is Stainless Steel.......which will, under heavy salt conditions, show small specks of rust. Haven't seen that on any of my spokes, but I'd just hit it with a Scotchbrite pad to buff it off if I did. That's what I do on the stainless fitting on my boat.


I have Shimano wheels and they are supposed to be steel. A magnet sticks to it.
my salt condition could be the sweat that is dropping on the front of the bike.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

BoeShield is a heavy protectant and lubricant for parts exposed to a lot of wet -- basically an oil with some additives. Some people use it as a chain lubricant. It's way too gooey to put all over exposed parts like spokes.

Anyway, spokes rarely rust (they';re stainless steel, as noted). Wipe 'em down occasionally with whatever you use to polish up your bike's paint (Pledge, car wax, ArmorAll, whatever) and they'll be fine.

About 99% of the time, when spokes fail, it happens at one place: the bend. That's a result of fatigue. A spot of rust along the spoke's length is functionally irrelevant.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Leaving my bike outside in the salty ocean air exposed to rain and snow all year seems to have prevented rust on the spokes of my hybrid.

Then again keeping them dry and clean inside has worked for my road bike.

In other words rusty spokes ain't going to happen so don't worry about it.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't think any of mine will hold a magnet.....guess I'll give it a try and see. Anyway, I wipe the spokes on my wheels often enough to get off road dust, oil from the chain, etc. that any sweat or salt on a spoke would be wiped off in a day or so anyway. Just wipe down the spokes when you clean your rims and everything should be OK.


----------

